# Honda HSS928ACTD



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

So I found a Honda HSS928ACTD with only 18hrs on it. I can pick it up for $3800 and was wondering if this is a good deal or not. I’ve only owned Ariens and Yamaha before. I hear this model has a chute clogging issue but seen on YouTube how to fix it so that won’t be a issue. How’s the power of this Honda would it fair well to my old 11.5hp Ariens or would I be sacrificing a bit here? We get a lot of snow and more times then not the heavy wet stuff. Would this be a good machine and is it priced fair or should I buy a new Ariens Pro hydrostatic with 420cc 28” EFI?


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Sry I meant I can pick it up for $3500 as he was asking $3800


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

You must be up in Canada, as the price down here in Maryland is $2779 at Jacks small engines (online). I was able to get the chute replaced under warranty and just got it back today. It has been a good machine, always starting right away with the turn of the key or pull of the handle. With the chute fixed, I am ready for winter now.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes I live in Canada, by any chance do you have the serial number on the new chute? Also have you had any issues with power wise with this engine? Just don't want to spend $3000 and have something under powered


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I did not get paperwork on the new chute so no serial number. I have not had issues power wise, though I do have to slow down at the End of Driveway (EOD) pile. The machine does bog down a bit and I have to back off and slow down.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hmm, I seen a lot of videos on this Honda. They throw good but like you stated needs to slow down in speed as you can hear the engine starts to struggle a bit. The Ariens has a 420CC that one won't bog lol. Either $3500 for Honda HSS928A or Ariens Pro Hydrostatic 420CC for about $4300 out the door. Honda clearly is a good buy but Ariens might be the better choice. I don't know but that's how I see it. Also Ariens dealer open mon-Saturday and 5 min away. Honda Tues-Saturday 60min away


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Having the dealership 5 min. away is certainly a bonus especially if they have decent reviews. A lot of people here like the Ariens pro hydrostatic line and that 420cc engine certainly won't have bogging down problems at the EOD.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lips450 said:


> Yes I live in Canada, by any chance do you have the serial number on the new chute? Also have you had any issues with power wise with this engine? Just don't want to spend $3000 and have something under powered


 The new chute part number for the HSS928 is: https://www.tmsparts.com//oem/honda/76310-V45-A01ZA
Power-wise, up your main jet to a #92 or slightly larger (if you're near sea level) and that issue will be solved.

GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)
GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011?)
# 88 (0.88 mm, .0346") | 99101-ZF5-0880 | HS828
# 90 (0.90 mm, .0354") | 99101-ZF5-0900 | HS828
# 92 (0.92 mm, .0362") | 99101-ZF5-0920 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)

GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)
GX270 *HSS*928 (2015 >)
# 80 (0.80 mm, .0307") | 99101-ZH8-0800 | HSS928A
# 82 (0.82 mm, .0323") | 99101-ZH8-0820 | HSS928A
# 85 (0.85 mm, .0335") | 99101-ZH8-0850 | HS928K1, HSS928A (Stock)


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks tabora for the great info

I'm surprised to see the 8hp and the HS928K0 both have bigger jets then the HSS928A. Going from .85mm to .92mm is a big jump, wonder why they went with a much smaller jet. Will this affect lower rpm causing back fire or flooding? I would assume it should be fine as it was installed in other carbs with same or lower HP that you posted.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lips450 said:


> wonder why they went with a much smaller jet.


To meet emissions requirements.


lips450 said:


> Will this affect lower rpm causing back fire or flooding?


Not to my knowledge. The Main Jet is the fuel supply for high RPMs. The Pilot Jet handles low RPMs.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

thanks guys for all the info and help. I'm going with the Honda as soon as he gets back to me.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

tabora said:


> The new chute part number for the HSS928 is: https://www.tmsparts.com//oem/honda/76310-V45-A01ZA
> Power-wise, up your main jet to a #92 or slightly larger (if you're near sea level) and that issue will be solved.
> 
> GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)
> ...


So when i order is this the part number i use to up my jet on the HSS928ACTD 99101-ZF5-0920? That's for the #92, if i want to go 1 size bigger is there a jet for that or do i have to drill it out? Also has anyone tried buying a GX340 carb and using it on the GX270? wonder if that would work and give the extra ompth or might be to large?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lips450 said:


> So when i order is this the part number i use to up my jet on the HSS928ACTD 99101-ZF5-0920? That's for the #92, if i want to go 1 size bigger is there a jet for that or do i have to drill it out?


The #92 appears to be the correct jet for the 928. There are jets available way up into the 130s, but I believe you'll be happy with the #92, assuming your current jet is the #85.


----------

